# Trophyline (tree saddle) out of business



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

Heard directly from John Eberhart that Trophyline went out of business about six months ago. I know there had been rumors of them getting their act together, but I guess John saying they are out of business is about as close to an official statement from Trophyline as we can get. This is bad news for all tree saddle users and for those wanting to start hunting with one. Anyone know if someone's tried to buy the patent or anything like that? Seems like there would be a fortune to be made from selling saddles. From what I've heard, Trophyline got in trouble when they starting trying to branch out and make other products.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

So if anyone knows of a large saddle for sale, let me know...


----------



## SouthernRedneck (Sep 6, 2010)

You might look into these.
http://guidosoutdoors.com/


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Keep watching the classifieds on here. I see them for sale often


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Old Soudan (May 5, 2012)

I have a large leather saddle for sale currently if interested. You can check classifieds here for my listing and/or PM with questions.


----------



## buckshot243 (Jul 19, 2008)

I read where alot of people are liking the Guidos web even better than the saddle.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just can't believe how expensive these things are. I know the demand is high but really....:eek2:


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

SouthernRedneck said:


> You might look into these.
> http://guidosoutdoors.com/


That what I did . Talked to Guido on the phone . Great guy to deal with . He was very helpful with any questions you ask .loves to talk about his web and hunting. I think it is a better product to 
Just waiting to get mine delivered . right now I'm trying to figure out my best option for steps to move around the tree.
Seem the Ameristep plastic strap on ones are no longer made .


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok guys......please don't take this the wrong way but can somebody please tell me how this can be more convenient or comfortable that a climbing treestand? I get that maybe you could use this in some trees where a climber won't work but....I see climbing sticks AND tree steps. I see the guys knees mashed against the tree.....my legs went to sleep just looking at this pic. I am picturing a lot of movement trying to shoot on the other side of the tree. I am trying to be open minded but I am just not feelin' it with these things.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Joe, just try it and then tell me what is more comfortable...but as far as the knees go, the web has a T bar than goes between your leg an pushes you away from the tree. Don't have to use your legs at all. This style of hunting has changed the way I think about hunting. The only stand that gives it a run for its money as far as comfort goes is the millennium...but you can literally hunt out of any tree in the woods with it.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

cunninghamww said:


> Joe, just try it and then tell me what is more comfortable...but as far as the knees go, the web has a T bar than goes between your leg an pushes you away from the tree. Don't have to use your legs at all. This style of hunting has changed the way I think about hunting. The only stand that gives it a run for its money as far as comfort goes is the millennium...but you can literally hunt out of any tree in the woods with it.


Cunningham.....if you don't mind can you tell me ....how do you use yours?....sticks and steps?....steps only? Tell me what you do to hunt for a morning with it. Steps in the tree already? Pack in the web...climb and then strap it to the tree? I am very curious.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

Joe W.

I was skeptical at first as well, but once I got used to my saddle I found it as comfortable as my hang-on stands. For the most part, where I hunt in Oklahoma climbers are not very useful, and even if they were I don't think I would be wanting to carry one in. I use cranford EZ climb steps to get up the tree, and I will only use these type of steps because they are extremly easy to install and very strong. So my entire "tree stand" setup fits in my backpack. I can hunt any tree I want, and the saddle is, in my opinion, safer than any other tree stand on the market. You should give one a try.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Joe W. said:


> View attachment 1378515
> 
> 
> Ok guys......please don't take this the wrong way but can somebody please tell me how this can be more convenient or comfortable that a climbing treestand? I get that maybe you could use this in some trees where a climber won't work but....I see climbing sticks AND tree steps. I see the guys knees mashed against the tree.....my legs went to sleep just looking at this pic. I am picturing a lot of movement trying to shoot on the other side of the tree. I am trying to be open minded but I am just not feelin' it with these things.


im with you on this


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 14, 2009)

Climbers are worthless on 99% of the tree around here. All the trees are gnarly, crooked, with limbs all over the place. The best way to climb a tree is with screw-ins or mini-steps. I really like screw-ins for my pre-set (semi-permanent) trees. I have a small bag of Cranford folding steps for my mobile outings where I don't have a tree pre-set. That pretty much covers the climbing aspect.

The Tree Saddle weighs like one pound and you wear the thing in and out with every hunt. Theft isn't much of an issue and most guys don't know where I hunt because screw-ins are fairly easy to walk past unnoticed. In my experience, the deer have a tough time picking me out of a tree in my Saddle, definitely not the case with a hang-on (even fairly well hidden hang-on with or without movement).

The Tree Saddle is as comfortable as a hang-on when you figure out how to use the thing; however, I don't use the saddle because of comfort. The Tree Saddle is way, way more mobile and adaptable than any hang-on/stick or climber set. For around $300, I can have like a Tree Saddle and enough steps to set up at least 10 trees, pretty cost effective.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its the weight savings that makes it worth while. Wearing six lbs is different than carrying 20 on your back.

I dont own one and likely never will but I understand why some want them.


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

jlh42581 said:


> Its the weight savings that makes it worth while. Wearing six lbs is different than carrying 20 on your back.
> 
> I dont own one and likely never will but I understand why some want them.


I would tend to agree. At least with the tree saddle you were saving quite a bit of weight. However you still need to have steps of some sort to get up the tree. At most you are saving the weight of the stand itself. That Guido's deal is heavy. The medium weighs 8 pounds. I might as well pack my small aluminum stands.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 14, 2009)

In no particular order, here is why I spend 99% of my time hanging from a Tree Saddle:

-Lightweight.
-Adaptable to almost any tree /condition. Much more so than any hang-on/climber.
-Very cost effective for multiple set-ups.
-Zero chance of treestand theft, carry-in and carry-out.
-Real life 360 degree shooting capability.
-I feel much safter hanging from a tree in a Tree Saddle than I do tethered to a tree with a hang-on.
-Much, much less likely to get picked off while on stand versus a tradition stand.
-Convenience of having my tree ready for the morning hunts (semi-permanent sets with screw-ins).


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

The big advantage of the tree saddle, tree suit, and the web is that you become part of the tree. You are close into the tree and you are actually peeping around the tree. This makes it harder for the deer to bust you. 

If you are seeing plenty of deer, then don't bother with these types of tree stands. But if you are not seeing many deer and especially if the deer are pressured and know to look into the trees, then these stands can make the difference.

I have been using my tree suit for the last 3 years and I have seen 3 times more deer each year than I ever saw using a conventional climber.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Joe W. said:


> Cunningham.....if you don't mind can you tell me ....how do you use yours?....sticks and steps?....steps only? Tell me what you do to hunt for a morning with it. Steps in the tree already? Pack in the web...climb and then strap it to the tree? I am very curious.


It depends is the best answer. If I am hunting my own property, I will set up ladders/steps and the footrests before the season just as you would any lock-on. Just climb up and lock in and you are set in less than 2 minutes. If I am using climbing sticks and hunting public and/or new land, the web folds up like a backpack, so I just lay them lengthways in the back of the pack. IMO, the web is actually lighter than any climber/lockon I have every carried in for the simple fact that the design offsets the weight. It is made to fit comfortably on your back, so the weight is well distributed and isn't awkward. My process is once I get to the tree, I put the first two steps on before I tie to the tree, then I have a very simply zip tie system that lets the remaining three hang at my side as I climb the tree. With minimal practice you can learn to get up the tree and get set in less time than it takes you with a climber (you also don't have to cut down limbs as you go up, which is a huge plus). I use either the ameristep straps or climbpaws on public land for my footrest (but the best case is when you can use natural branches for footrests). But here is the thing, and I have said it already...the trees you can hunt out of will dramatically change. I LOVE getting high, but a smaller tree with GREAT cover at 14 feet can be just as effective...and you could ONLY hunt out of some of those trees in a web or a saddle. 

I am not sure if I understand your last question...but I think you are asking about what to do with my backpack? If so, it is easy. I went to a smaller backpack and also incorporate a badlands fannypack. My backpack easily slips over the web even when it is on your back...If I am filming, I can still fit my larger badlands over the web. I would seriously tell you a downside to it if I could think of one. The only thing I would really say is that there are situations where it IS easier to film out of a lockon or a climber, but not always.


----------



## Jake L (Aug 20, 2010)

Just FYI my tree saddle and climbing accessories weighs less than 8 pounds, so weight savings is huge for me. Check out a thread here called climbing without sticks for some ideas that just might make you rethink your whole approach to climbing trees.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been hunting out of a Treesuit since they came out and now am a Guidos Web user. The shot opportunities and stable-safe positions obtainded while wearing it are far beyond any conventional tree stand. Also maintaining comfort for the long wait is paramount in my book. I am working on a system in which I use climbing hooks that fit on your boots and my Guidos Web. I can be up 20' in no time and while there might be somewhat lighter setups I will take walking up the tree vs having to hang sticks. I will posting a video over on Youtube when I get everything tweeked the way I want but once people see this they will think it is a pretty efficient way to access the canopy.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd be interested in seeing that video . Post a link when you do film it


----------



## mejer (Jul 24, 2010)

I use the guido web and treehopper tree bolts. all I have to do is go out in the begining of Sept. and pick the trees I want to hunt. Drill the trees with the special treehopper drill bit, climbing the tree with the bolts as I drill. When finished I have twenty plus trees prepped. Just decide where I am going to hunt, and the bolts are in one of the pouches I have on the web go to the tree insert the bolts as I climb. After the hunt as I climb down the tree pull out the bolts put them back in the pouch.

With this system nothing is left in the woods for theives to steal. And other hunters have no idea I am hunting that tree because all the is left is a 3/8 inch holes going up the tree. The web with the bolts weigh around 9.5 pounds, but feels much lighter the way it is strapped to your back.

And my season doesn"t start in Michigan until Oct. 1 so drilling the holes in the begining of Sept. allows for some pre season scouting as well.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

I love my saddle! I sold my lone wolf


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mejer said:


> I use the guido web and treehopper tree bolts. all I have to do is go out in the begining of Sept. and pick the trees I want to hunt. Drill the trees with the special treehopper drill bit, climbing the tree with the bolts as I drill. When finished I have twenty plus trees prepped. Just decide where I am going to hunt, and the bolts are in one of the pouches I have on the web go to the tree insert the bolts as I climb. After the hunt as I climb down the tree pull out the bolts put them back in the pouch.
> 
> With this system nothing is left in the woods for theives to steal. And other hunters have no idea I am hunting that tree because all the is left is a 3/8 inch holes going up the tree. The web with the bolts weigh around 9.5 pounds, but feels much lighter the way it is strapped to your back.
> 
> And my season doesn"t start in Michigan until Oct. 1 so drilling the holes in the begining of Sept. allows for some pre season scouting as well.


This is what I do I just leave the bolts in 

This is my property so eventually I will have quick stands everywhere  

Combined with a lone wool climber for straight trees and a double bull blind I am very happy


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

JParanee said:


> This is what I do I just leave the bolts in
> 
> 
> I do this on occasion too, but my close friend has a background in botany, and he assured me that _eventually_ this will kill the tree. I try to avoid it if I can.


----------



## horseenglish (Feb 23, 2009)

I hunt out of a tree saddle with climb paws or bolts (tree hopper) with a strap of 4 climb paws for a base. The climb paws are rock solid, and blend in great. Due to the saddle letting you use the tree for cover you don't have to get as high. I hunted one spot with no good trees to climb in a swamp, and only got my feet about 8 -9 feet off the ground. During this hunt I had 5 different deer 20 yards from me to right under me. I also had a Bobcat walk under my tree, and shot a couple hundred pound hog with my Swithback Xt. This was all on public land where the game is pressured, and not one of them saw me. I also have climbing spikes that could be of use if you get comfortable with them. The saddle doesn't seem as bulky as some of the other stands (tree suit and guido) that's why I sprang for it. I want as little as possible for this set up. If I have a place to hunt that is covenient for bulk I sit my summit viper (which is also nice) The saddle is like wearing overalls to your stand. Once you get use to it, it is comfy and safe. I will say make sure you buy a cheap light pair of knee pads though; those are a dealbreaker

https://www.climbpaws.com/productcart/pc/climbpaws-default.asp?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

horseenglish said:


> I hunt out of a tree saddle with climb paws or bolts (tree hopper) with a strap of 4 climb paws for a base. The climb paws are rock solid, and blend in great. Due to the saddle letting you use the tree for cover you don't have to get as high. I hunted one spot with no good trees to climb in a swamp, and only got my feet about 8 -9 feet off the ground. During this hunt I had 5 different deer 20 yards from me to right under me. I also had a Bobcat walk under my tree, and shot a couple hundred pound hog with my Swithback Xt. This was all on public land where the game is pressured, and not one of them saw me. I also have climbing spikes that could be of use if you get comfortable with them. The saddle doesn't seem as bulky as some of the other stands (tree suit and guido) that's why I sprang for it. I want as little as possible for this set up. If I have a place to hunt that is covenient for bulk I sit my summit viper (which is also nice) The saddle is like wearing overalls to your stand. Once you get use to it, it is comfy and safe. I will say make sure you buy a cheap light pair of knee pads though; those are a dealbreaker
> 
> https://www.climbpaws.com/productcart/pc/climbpaws-default.asp?



Been hunting out of a saddle for years.... Never understood the need for knee pads in the tree. ~Be at the right angle & lock your knees right is very relaxing..... I've even "woken up" after a nice relaxing "snooze" now and then.
(I notice more discomfort in my back than anywhere during long hunts.) Also, ClimbPaws are just OK imho..... Lots of setup work with straps, and very bulky.

Although: I do run 3 miles 3x a week spring through Labor Day every year, to get ready for hunting season. :wink:


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Been hunting out of a saddle for years.... Never understood the need for knee pads in the tree. ~Be at the right angle & lock your knees right is very relaxing..... I've even "woken up" after a nice relaxing "snooze" now and then.
> (I notice more discomfort in my back than anywhere during long hunts.) Also, ClimbPaws are just OK imho..... Lots of setup work with straps, and very bulky.
> 
> Although: I do run 3 miles 3x a week spring through Labor Day every year, to get ready for hunting season. :wink:


What do you like to use to put your feet on?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

If you can get used to them, climbing gaffs are the way to go, much quicker and lighter than sticks or steps.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

bigracklover said:


> If you can get used to them, climbing gaffs are the way to go, much quicker and lighter than sticks or steps.


But just like screw-in steps, they are not legal to use in all places. I would love to try using them myself, but I only hunt public land where they are not allowed.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Okccj said:


> What do you like to use to put your feet on?


Solution #1: Muddy Stick (center) & 2 Ameristep plastic pegs (@ roughly 9 and 3 on a ratchet strap.)
Solution #2: Innovative Treestand (I.T.S) Flex-E Ladder (20'ft 10lbs. climb used as center) and pegs like above.
Solution #3: (Experimental option for this fall) 3 Stepp Ladder mounts @ 9, center and 3.

Solution #4: Cranford Engineering EZY Climb rope tree steps (modified, as a substitute for Solution #1 & #2 Ameristep pegs.

*Warning: Ameristep plastic pegs were pulled from the market as they had a tendency to crack/fail. Also, although I uses the methods/solutions, I am NOT suggesting that they are safe.*


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Solution #1: Muddy Stick (center) & 2 Ameristep plastic pegs (@ roughly 9 and 3 on a ratchet strap.)
> Solution #2: Innovative Treestand (I.T.S) Flex-E Ladder (20'ft 10lbs. climb used as center) and pegs like above.
> Solution #3: (Experimental option for this fall) 3 Stepp Ladder mounts @ 9, center and 3.
> 
> ...


i have about five cranford rope tree steps, but I don't know how to modify them to be my base. Does anyone know how I can do this?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Okccj said:


> i have about five cranford rope tree steps, but I don't know how to modify them to be my base. Does anyone know how I can do this?


Closing the open loop is a start. A machine shop can probably close loop for you. (Closing the loop basically just keeps the ratchet strap from falling/kicking out out on that side.) After that, use ratchet strap instead of rope and weave through. (in one loop, over steel bar, back through other loop.) Tough to adjust on tree because they don't slide as nicely. Biggest problem with Cranfords is the peg's angle. It's a touch too high.

A few of these on a a ratchet works. What I don't like about using these alone is the complete reliance on the ratchet strap. (You need an extremely strong one.) If this is your only base, during main line / strap setup..... Safety would be a huge concern if the ratchet/strap were to ever fail (supporting all your weight, prior to main harness line securing you to tree.) ~ That's why I like to have a different base platform at center (like muddy sticks / Flex-E ladder) directly below. (holding my weight during setup) ~ Same holds true for Ameristep plastic pegs for obvious reasons!

*ADDITIONAL IDEAS:*
Solution (#4): Use ClimbPaws @ 9 and 3. They work, they are quiet & comfortable, but tend to slip around tree (bit by bit) as you push off them. ~You can't use a ratchet to secure them tightly. Doing so would damage/crack the plastic/polymer material when tightened, causing failure. (There might be other ways to minimize this problem but I haven't tried "yet.")

Solution (#5): Use the base platform (as the main platform) that comes with the Lone Wolf Stealth hunting harness. *I have not tried this, as now you're adding bulk & weight to your setup.

*Warning: Although I uses these methods/solutions, I am NOT suggesting that they are safe.*


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Almost forgot.....
Solution #6: Use "Stepp Ladders." ~ I'm experimenting with these this summer.

*Warning: Although I may use these methods/solutions, I am NOT suggesting that they are safe.*


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

*Now for the real question:* How to get up and down almost any tree [fairly easily and quickly] using a "saddle" with only ~2.5 pounds of highly portable equipment? :wink:


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

That sucks they went under, I want a mesh model. I love my leather but it's bulky for some long pack ins to wear and fills up my damn pack leaving no room for other stuff.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Almost forgot.....
> Solution #6: Use "Stepp Ladders." ~ I'm experimenting with these this summer.
> 
> *Warning: Although I may use these methods/solutions, I am NOT suggesting that they are safe.*


currently I just put in two cranford screw in steps at 3 and 9 o'clock, but I'm trying to find something more comfortable. Is a platform like the lonewolf assassin more comfortable than steps?


----------



## fromthedepths (Aug 1, 2006)

my opinion guido's web is better


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Okccj said:


> currently I just put in two cranford screw in steps at 3 and 9 o'clock, but I'm trying to find something more comfortable. Is a platform like the lonewolf assassin more comfortable than steps?


I'm trying a couple of "stepps" this fall.... Do a search for "Stepp Ladder" on youtube. Even better, here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1pyjAStMk&feature=related


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> I'm trying a couple of "stepps" this fall.... Do a search for "Stepp Ladder" on youtube. Even better, here's a link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1pyjAStMk&feature=related


I'd love a set of those tree steps like that...they look AWESOME! Anyone got 12 they want to part with?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> I'd love a set of those tree steps like that...they look AWESOME! Anyone got 12 they want to part with?


You can still get them! ~ Just send an email to Jim (inventor): [email protected] :wink:


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> You can still get them! ~ Just send an email to Jim (inventor): [email protected] :wink:


How much for 12?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> How much for 12?


Guessing $120 shipped. Email him.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

i use the saddle and have gaffs as my way up the tree and as my platform i have 6 plasticoted cranford screw in steps that i use. I also have a 7th 1 i use thats coated also for my bow to hang on. the gaffs IMO is the handiest way to go up and down the tree. I considered doin a video with the gaffs and such but didnt really figure many would care to see it. Buddy of mine has the climb paws and man they are bulky not to mention how heavy a pile of steps would weigh and i dont like the sponginess of stap on steps. plus with the gaffs if you shoot to your right and got to swing i can take my right foot jam the gaff in tree and sit back on the strap and swing me left leg across makin me able to put my back to the tree and still shoot to the right efficiently


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

*summit bucksteps*

I tried a few setups with my saddle. I think the summit bucksteps are the lightest comfortable setup I tried. Kind of like a mini lone wolf assassin- they are noisy however, which can be improved by filling them with some spray foam.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

bowman72 said:


> I tried a few setups with my saddle. I think the summit bucksteps are the lightest comfortable setup I tried. Kind of like a mini lone wolf assassin- they are noisy however, which can be improved by filling them with some spray foam.


I've seen guys that cut them off and reweld the tabs on...


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

Doofy_13 said:


> I just can't believe how expensive these things are. I know the demand is high but really....:eek2:


That's what I was thinking. For around $200 I'd try it out but not for $310. I guess I'll stick to my Summits.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Griz34 said:


> That's what I was thinking. For around $200 I'd try it out but not for $310. I guess I'll stick to my Summits.


$200 is what tree saddles used to cost, that's a good thing to because I would have never paid $300 plus for a saddle or web.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

bigracklover said:


> $200 is what tree saddles used to cost, that's a good thing to because I would have never paid $300 plus for a saddle or web.


I understand,,I got my T SAddle for a 150.00 but, one of these kind of stands can replace all others ...I Also, have 7 hang ons and one climber That I may not ever use now...and you can hunt on the fly from most any tree ...So, really the price is not bad once you think about it...


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

ftshooter said:


> I understand,,I got my T SAddle for a 150.00 but, one of these kind of stands can replace all others ...I Also, have 7 hang ons and one climber That I may not ever use now...and you can hunt on the fly from most any tree ...So, really the price is not bad once you think about it...


I agree. Unless you already have every possible stand site already setup on your hunting properties, it's going to be more economical to buy a saddle even at $300+. That is unless you can use a climber or don't mind hanging a lockon stand in multiple trees. Climbers don't work on my properties and I hate the hassle of hanging lockon stands (including my lone wolf), that's why I've switched to 100% saddle hunting...well that and safety.


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

I hemmed & hawed for about 4 years before finally deciding to spend the $$$. The sling style stand has completely changed the way I will hunt from now on! I don't see ever using a climber, or a hang on stand ever again. This setup IS that good!


----------



## shererski (Jun 26, 2012)

So is Trophyline out of business for sure?? I called like 10 shops around me looking for a saddle and everybody says that they only order from trophyline when the customer places an order. Really wanting to get one. If anybody knows where a medium is I'll buy it. I'll take any of the styles just ant to get my hands on one. Let me know thanks.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

shererski said:


> So is Trophyline out of business for sure?? I called like 10 shops around me looking for a saddle and everybody says that they only order from trophyline when the customer places an order. Really wanting to get one. If anybody knows where a medium is I'll buy it. I'll take any of the styles just ant to get my hands on one. Let me know thanks.


Like I said, John Eberhart told me directly they went out of business and he was on their "pro staff" and has written about tree saddles many times in his books, so I would consider him a pretty good source. It's really unfortunate. They made a great product.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Almost forgot.....
> Solution #6: Use "Stepp Ladders." ~ I'm experimenting with these this summer.
> 
> *Warning: Although I may use these methods/solutions, I am NOT suggesting that they are safe.*


How has the stepp ladder been for a tree saddle base?


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

After I saw this thread I started to look online for a backup XL saddle for when my beloved saddle wears out. I found the Trophyline website and it looks like you can still order one in some sizes. I didn't click all the way through to order, but I think I might try it.

Edit: So I love my saddle so much, I went ahead and did it. It didn't give me a confirmation page, but brought me back to their home page. I did, however, get a confirmation email with a Jasper, GA address in the text. I'll watch my credit card and see if they charge me. I hope they have one left and someone is there to ship it.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have to say that I really don't understand the tree saddle craze. If you're already screwing in steps or attaching climbing sticks, how much more time does it take to strap on a light weight stand. Maybe two minutes at most. Then you can sit, stand, turn completely around, and if you decide to hunt there the following day it's already set up and ready to go.

I guess if you plan to pack 2-3 miles deep into the cover to your stand or hunt somewhere that's it's illegal to leave a stand overnight it makes a little sense, but I think this is one fad that will fade sooner than later.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll explain why I'm crazy about it.

1. The place I hunt don't allow fixed stands that you leave up. I have to take my stand down every time I hunt, and it is very easy to do with a tree saddle.
2. I don't feel safe on hang-ons, and won't hunt on one. I just get the willies. I'm a big guy, and the saddle has me always tied to the tree and I feel much more safer in one.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

lotalota said:


> I'll explain why I'm crazy about it.
> 
> 1. The place I hunt don't allow fixed stands that you leave up. I have to take my stand down every time I hunt, and it is very easy to do with a tree saddle.
> 2. I don't feel safe on hang-ons, and won't hunt on one. I just get the willies. I'm a big guy, and the saddle has me always tied to the tree and I feel much more safer in one.


Having to always take your stand down does suck, so I understand that. But I wear (and everyone should) a safety harness in all my stands. This is actually safer than a tree saddle. In my case the stand AND the harness would both have to fail for me to fall. With a tree saddle that's not the case, right.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I still don't get it.....I watched the video and I just can't see any real advantage. The 360 degree shooting is cool but that's about it. My LW hand climber is very light, easier to setup, faster to climb with, has a stable platform, quiet......etc. It's so light and easy to pack many times I'll drag the deer out while wearing the stand rather than make two trips. 

It just goes to show that everyone is different and to each his own.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

The tree saddle has a built in safety harness that I use to climb the tree. I love it for putting up sticks and my platform (or screw in steps) that I stand on. It connects me all the way up the tree and I don't unhook it until I have the straps tied above me and hooked into my saddle. I've used hang-on's before and was always terrified when I made that step to the stand. I was tied in, of course, but I could have fallen a few feet and wacked myself on something. I always feel completely secure with the saddle, all the way up and down and this is invaluable to me.

One thing I didn't add, was that it allows me to hunt a lot of trees that regular stands can't easily hunt. I've been in bunches of small trees, on some weird ones with strange angles, etc. No cutting allowed, and the saddle let me get into a spot where I could hide and shoot 360 degrees easily. Quite honestly, I can't imagine using something else. I've hunted fixed ladder stands on some recent hunts (property of friends) but I really wanted to set up in my saddle nearby as I am much more confident in it.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

deadquiet said:


> I still don't get it.....I watched the video and I just can't see any real advantage. The 360 degree shooting is cool but that's about it. My LW hand climber is very light, easier to setup, faster to climb with, has a stable platform, quiet......etc. It's so light and easy to pack many times I'll drag the deer out while wearing the stand rather than make two trips.
> 
> It just goes to show that everyone is different and to each his own.


I love my LW climber too, but it's limited to telephone pole kinda trees. If you want to get into a spot that doesn't have any of those nice straight trees, the saddle really shines.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

deerhunter3241 said:


> I have to say that I really don't understand the tree saddle craze. If you're already screwing in steps or attaching climbing sticks, how much more time does it take to strap on a light weight stand. Maybe two minutes at most. Then you can sit, stand, turn completely around, and if you decide to hunt there the following day it's already set up and ready to go.
> 
> I guess if you plan to pack 2-3 miles deep into the cover to your stand or hunt somewhere that's it's illegal to leave a stand overnight it makes a little sense, but I think this is one fad that will fade sooner than later.


I use to think the same way and I bought some lite wieght stands just for fast hunts etc... But, I ended up trying the saddle last year..and there are a few more reasons it works well ..First let me say I think I see twice the amount of deer ..Why? I think you are better hidden in the tree ..most of the time it will be my first time in that spot ..they say your best chance is the first time hunting a stand...Less noise going though the woods and getting set up ..next ,I hunt public and do not really want to leave stands etc..Also, you can hunt out of way more trees with the saddle then you can from a hang on or climbing stand...last is now I don't use sticks or screw in steps ,,I use straps to climb with like in above videos and the saddle is a harrness as well works pretty good...


----------



## DeerNick (Jun 9, 2012)

Lotalota - Just wondering if anything ever came of your backup saddle order through trophyline? 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

DeerNick said:


> Lotalota - Just wondering if anything ever came of your backup saddle order through trophyline?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Nothing ever posted to my credit card statement


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Just a matter of time before something similar shows up......
~Guido's should produce something like this, as their "web" solution ("gotta wear it in on your back instead of your favorite pack") does not interest me... (I do like the "resting fork" though!)


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If they are out of business that ought to make my large treesaddle worth about $500.00, any takers


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> If they are out of business that ought to make my large treesaddle worth about $500.00, any takers


Doubt it is worth $500, but the price seems to be climbing. Many are going north of $300.


----------



## Joe.A (May 8, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Just a matter of time before something similar shows up......
> ~Guido's should produce something like this, as their "web" solution ("gotta wear it in on your back instead of your favorite pack") does not interest me... (I do like the "resting fork" though!)


Not exactly like it and missing the resting fork, but New Tribe's Tree Fox Hunters Harness is close. Should be on thier website soon.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Joe.A said:


> Not exactly like it and missing the resting fork, but New Tribe's Tree Fox Hunters Harness is close. Should be on thier website soon.
> 
> View attachment 1428742


Sweet... I've looked at their products before. Even tried to call them once last year, but they didn't respond.
(This new setup does look nice though.) ~ I wonder how comfortable it is, and how the "fixed" pivot point works?


----------



## Joe.A (May 8, 2012)

Check the tree saddle thread I have more info in there and a link to a video regarding comfort. The leg attachments slide to make it more manueverable, the waist is loose enough that you can rotate in it. Not quite as good as a double floating bridge, but it is close.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1024581&page=62&p=1064747485#post1064747485


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

One thing you can do for TS guys (yes, I have one) is you can also buy the cheap guide gear sticks and leave them at various trees without an actual stand. Use the TS as the stand if you don't want put one up or bother carrying sticks with you. I use my climber more as the trees around me support it, and I find my legs get a little tired after a long sit in the saddle. I always use the TS to put up my hang ons. Makes it substantially easier. Both hands are free all the time.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Can already tell you I'm not going to like that one bit...fixed pivot point will put way too much pressure on my hips. The Treesaddles prided pivot point is what gives it it's mobility and comfort.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Can already tell you I'm not going to like that one bit...fixed pivot point will put way too much pressure on my hips. The Treesaddles prided pivot point is what gives it it's mobility and comfort.


Hit the nail on the head with this one!

Thanks
Boswell


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

interesting


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Can already tell you I'm not going to like that one bit...fixed pivot point will put way too much pressure on my hips. The Treesaddles prided pivot point is what gives it it's mobility and comfort.





Boudreaux said:


> Hit the nail on the head with this one!


~How true. [uncomfortable pinch point at the hips due to design] But with the right modifications, they could make this work though.....


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> ~How true. [uncomfortable pinch point at the hips due to design] But with the right modifications, they could make this work though.....


Redesign yes, Modification maybe. Intresting Idea, I think it could be Great. after being redesigned. 

Thanks
Boswell


----------



## Joe.A (May 8, 2012)

I'm going to practice with it a bit, if it isn't manueverable enough I'll mod it. I don't have a trophy saddle so this is what I'm going to try and see how I can make it work. I agree I wish it had a double floating bridge and hopefully the next version will. If anyone has a good idea on how to remove the 'D' and connect the front loops together to make a floating bridge I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

gridman said:


> im with you on this


He used the climbing sticks to get up the tree, the tree steps are positioned around the tree (all at the same height) for manueverability around the tree for 360 degree coverage. It is a great system and Butch from Guido's outdoors is top notch.


----------



## bruin1951 (Nov 19, 2006)

My question is a little different, I get the whole close to the tree and light weight but I like to climb and as I get cold put on more clothes. Can this be done in a web type sling? It would be like trying to get dressed while sitting down with straps hanging in front of you or is it easier than I am thinking it would be?
Thanks


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

That video just confirmed what I already thought. No way am I giving up my climber.


----------



## Thunder1953 (Jun 6, 2015)

Okccj said:


> So if anyone knows of a large saddle for sale, let me know...


I have a large Tree Saddle that is in PERFECT condition that I would sell.
I used it one year and hurt my leg enough that I can’t use it.
you can call me for info. Please leave a message if I can’t answer. 
810-444-5426
Not sure pic’s came thru.... I can send more.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Check out New Tribe Aerohunter evolution. I have one and it's the only thing I use now.


----------

